# A residency question



## andersoncouncil (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello, all. I have a question I thought I might air in the hopes someone may know the answer. I am planning on Marrying an American who has permanent Italian residency (20 years), 3 Italian children, and is divorced from her Italian ex. She owns an apartment in Milan, which is her primary residence. We would like to spend a significant part of our time there. Will I have any trouble gaining permant residency? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

andersoncouncil said:


> Hello, all. I have a question I thought I might air in the hopes someone may know the answer. I am planning on Marrying an American who has permanent Italian residency (20 years), 3 Italian children, and is divorced from her Italian ex. She owns an apartment in Milan, which is her primary residence. We would like to spend a significant part of our time there. Will I have any trouble gaining permant residency? Thanks in advance.


It all depends on whether you plan to marry her first and then move to Italy, or instead you plan to move to Italy first and marry her afterwards.

In the first case, once you get hold of a marriage certificate you can apply for a "visto per ricongiungimento familiare" at your nearest Italian consulate in the US, and once you get to Italy you can apply at the "Questura" to get your "Permesso di soggiorno".

In the second case you could only spend up to 90 days in Italy, unless you obtain an entry visa for any other purpose (e.g. attending Italian language classes) that would grant you a longer stay in the country.

It's up to you which way you take...


----------



## andersoncouncil (Jun 12, 2011)

Arturo.c said:


> It all depends on whether you plan to marry her first and then move to Italy, or instead you plan to move to Italy first and marry her afterwards.
> 
> In the first case, once you get hold of a marriage certificate you can apply for a "visto per ricongiungimento familiare" at your nearest Italian consulate in the US, and once you get to Italy you can apply at the "Questura" to get your "Permesso di soggiorno".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. We're planning on getting married in NY in August, then heading to Milan in the fall.


----------



## robinkipson (Jun 15, 2011)

I am moving to italy with my family. Please help me in finding home for residence in italy.


----------

